# mobile number portability help



## diagus (Aug 27, 2011)

i have aircel prepaid connection taken from tamilnadu
can i get my number ported to another provider like airtel or idea 
in karnataka

does mobile number portability work with different states


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

WEll, today most carriers are allowing All India Roaming in prepaid even.

It takes a few weeks for MNP to complete and the new carrier will also send you a new SIM




> does mobile number portability work with different states


 Could'nt understand this


----------



## lywyre (Aug 27, 2011)

AFAIK, we can only switch to a different provider *within the same circle*



> DOT has decided to implement Mobile Number Portability (MNP) within a circle. Thus a consumer can port their number to another service provider as long as it is done within a circle. Portability between other circles (called Inter circle portability) is not allowed as yet.



More info: Procedure, FAQ


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you are from TN, you can stay in TN only.


----------

